# the NNPP re-boot - the SPP



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, it didn't work well the last time: I declared a "no-purchasing project" was underway, and within a week I'd bought probably 36 hours of music.

Now, I'm going to enact the "Slow Purchasing Project," as I think it's a more manageable goal.

Anyway, I am feeling overwhelmed and grateful just now for the amount of music that there is... and, to be frank, that I have. I know the Naxos site is up and I ought to take advantage of a source like that, but it just doesn't have the visceral appeal to me that ownership does. Totally depraved humanity.

So, lately -










Phenomenal. I'm on an Enescu kick anyway these days - planning to make a thread someday about how underrated he is! My silliness aside, this is a really good opera, from both a musical and a literary point of view.










I think I mentioned this in a blog post last time I listened to it too. My god, it's long enough, I ought to be proud to get through it.










Whenever I listen to it, I think I like the John Passion more than the Matthew Passion. But then when I listen to the Matthew Passion, I'm not so sure.










Didn't really listen to this. It was background music. I don't feel too guilty because Wolf hasn't grabbed me yet. I'll give him more chances, of course. Just sayin'.

That's probably enough....


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

i can understand, hard to resist buying cd's, esp. for classical "fanatics" like most of us on this forum.

so slowing down is a good idea. like a diet you have to reward yourself sometimes. a starvation diet rarely works. has to be balance there for it to succeed long term.

re hugo wolf - he's really the most text-based lieder writer of them all. the others tend to give you more juicy melodies to hang onto. wolf, not so much. language is integral to his way of songwriting. r. strauss was similar in his opera capriccio, very heavily text-based. but r. strauss' artsongs, the ones i know, still have some tuneful quality.

wolf is more about mood for me than melody. but without following along with the text, it can be kind of boring. or not very gratifying for esp. the non-german speaking listener. but if you like the vibe of his music, it may work in the long term. i am not much into him, to tell the truth. i think i prefer french art-song, as well as american song, over the germans, except cabaret inspired things - eg. schoenberg's brettl-lieder or his pierrot lunaire, one of my favourite song-cycles of all time...


----------

